# I want Rihanna's hair!



## User67 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have always had long hair, for the last few years I have worn it in a shorter bob. But, before that I always had hair that went past my shoulders. I'm just really over longer hair & how much goes into styling it, and even after I style it I am usually still not truly satisfied with how it looks. I am seriously considering getting Rihanna's current cut. It will be the first time my hair has ever been that short & I am scared, but also excited. I wanted to get some opinions from ladies who have worn a really short cut before, especially those with African American hair.........I would like to know was/is styling much easier? Any issues with having the back of the hair lay down?  How often did/do you have to get trims & perms? Thanks ladies!

My hair now.......






What I want to go for........


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 16, 2009)

That is a gorgeous cut!  I especially like the drama that the sharp black colour gives it.  I think it would be very complimentary on you.

I had long hair for ages, but about a year ago I cut a foot of hair off for a short asymetrical bob with bangs.  I was and still am thrilled with the decision.  So many of us get stuck in that long, straightened, no bangs hair rut.  Taking chances can be so surprising and rewarding.

I say go for it!


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 16, 2009)

I have worn that particular hair style and many of Rihanna's styles because I go to a salon that specialises in short hair but I wore it as a weave/extention. Based on that experience its pretty easy to manage and very easy to dress up or down and its quite unique and i always get compliments. I'm sure regardless of the shape of your face it would be cut to suit you. So i say go for it


----------



## joey444 (Feb 16, 2009)

I think you can totally rock that haircut!


----------



## couturesista (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a similar cut, I suggest maintaining regular trims and conditioning treatments. I don't have any problems with the back of my hair staying in place.I just had the side of my hair shaved  and I love it! i'll post pics when I get home from work. I have my hair dyed with a semi-permanent in Black, because permanent haircolor is murder on the tresses! As beautiful as you are, you could be bald and  still be a stunner!


----------



## Avozilla (Feb 16, 2009)

You need to have a really sharp jawline like she has to pull it off, otherwise it'll make you look fat. I can't tell from that picture, but if you do, I say go for it.


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Feb 16, 2009)

I say go for it, its just hair it will grow back, its a very edgy and cute style


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

  You need to have a really sharp jawline like she has to pull it off, otherwise it'll make you look fat. I can't tell from that picture, but if you do, I say go for it.  
 
Contour baby!! Also if you have high cheekbones it will look stunning


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 16, 2009)

I think it would look very cute on you.


----------



## teha83 (Feb 16, 2009)

I say go for it!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 16, 2009)

Okay...I have had my hair cut short several times.  Let me answer some of your questions:

1. Styling.  Depending on the texture of your hair styling can vary. You may have to roll it up or run an iron through it but maybe not.  I did because I have fine hair and needed that extra shape and volume.  I found it to be a pain.  Long hair you can kind of throw in a ponytail and go but with short hair you are kind of forced to do something with it.

2. Relaxer/Trim.  I suppose it depends on how fast your hair grows and your natural texture.  I get my hair relaxed every 6-8 weeks.  When it was short I probably did it every 5-6 weeks.  When I wanted to keep it short I would trim it whenever I got a relaxer.  Otherwise, I would just let it grow out until I was ready for the next significant cut.

3. Laying down the hair.  I found that it depended on how it was cut.  Sometimes they did a good job of cutting it in such a way that it grew out well and laid down properly.  Other times I had to put pomade in it, brush it down and tie a scarf around that section of hair at night so that it would lay down.  It mostly becomes an issue as your hair grows out and you're working with two different textures.

I hope that helped.


----------



## Redz24 (Feb 16, 2009)

I want it as well but the hubby thinks its too short, so i have kimberley from PCD's hair do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's a relly nice cut.


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 16, 2009)

I would go for it!! For the most part, my hair looks almost identical to Rihanna's cut at the moment, and it is very easy to style!! Just a quick straitening job (5 mins on my thin hair) and just throw in some paste and it looks nice!! It might take longer to style with your hair but it's worth it!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blueeyesangel18* 

 
_I say go for it, its just hair it will grow back, its a very edgy and cute style_

 
I agree with this. 
just go for it. A good stylist will make any minor changes to suit your head if needed.


----------



## User67 (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I have a similar cut, I suggest maintaining regular trims and conditioning treatments. I don't have any problems with the back of my hair staying in place.I just had the side of my hair shaved  and I love it! i'll post pics when I get home from work. I have my hair dyed with a semi-permanent in Black, because permanent haircolor is murder on the tresses! As beautiful as you are, you could be bald and  still be a stunner!_

 
Awww, thanks for such a sweet compliment. Please do post pics when you get home! I would love to see!


----------



## Larkin (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Okay...I have had my hair cut short several times. Let me answer some of your questions:

1. Styling. Depending on the texture of your hair styling can vary. You may have to run roll it up or run an iron through it but maybe not. I did because I have fine hair and needed that extra shape and volume.* I found it to be a pain. Long hair you can kind of throw in a ponytail and go but with short hair you are kind of forced to do something with it.Sooo true! That's what i don't miss about short hair. There will definately be more up keep. *

2. Relaxer/Trim. I suppose it depends on how fast your hair grows and your natural texture. I get my hair relaxed every 6-8 weeks. When it was short I probably did it every 5-6 weeks. When I wanted to keep it short I would trim it whenever I got a relaxer. Otherwise, I would just let it grow out until I was ready for the next significant cut.

3. Laying down the hair. I found that it depended on how it was cut. Sometimes they did a good job of cutting it in such a way that it grew out well and laid down properly.Other times I had to put pomade in it, brush it down and tie a scarf around that section of hair at night so that it would lay down. It mostly becomes an issue as your hair grows out and you're working with two different textures.

I hope that helped._

 
Everything aziajs said was prety much my experience too. I think it will look cute on you, it may be a little extra work. 

Have you thought about getting a short weave before you cut your hair? You could try* 1.* either what they call a "quick weave" or *2.* a "sew in".


----------



## User67 (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Larkin* 

 
_Everything aziajs said was prety much my experience too. I think it will look cute on you, it may be a little extra work. 

Have you thought about getting a short weave before you cut your hair? You could try* 1.* either what they call a "quick weave" or *2.* a "sew in"._

 
No, I actually hadn't thought of that. It might be a good idea though. I already have to flat iron my hair daily to get it to look right & even after that I'm still never really satisfied with how it looks. I think if it's shorter it would be waaaay less hair to have to deal with & hopefully I would be much happier with the outcome.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 16, 2009)

Girl your face and that hair cut will be slamming!!! My sister wears her hair like this and I am jealous everytime I see her!!! This willk look so HOT on you!!!

Also this is very low maintenance for my sister...she just wraps it at night and she is ready to go in the morning....It's hair...It will grow back is my philosophy...I cut mine and it grows like weeds


----------



## User67 (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Girl your face and that hair cut will be slamming!!! My sister wears her hair like this and I am jealous everytime I see her!!! This willk look so HOT on you!!!

Also this is very low maintenance for my sister...she just wraps it at night and she is ready to go in the morning....It's hair...It will grow back is my philosophy...I cut mine and it grows like weeds_

 
Thanks Tish! You make me want to go get it done right now! But, of course I am broke at the moment so it will have to wait a couple weeks. But, I am really excited!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 16, 2009)

Girl I cut my hair off in a pixie cut in December...It is already grown back...I just asked my sister and she said that some mornings if she sweat at night she has to bump it slightly with the flat iron...but most mornings it is just a little Biosilk and a bear claw comb and she is out the door


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 16, 2009)

Short cuts are fun, but they do require more upkeep than longer hair, as aziajs said. How much depends on your hair's texture, thickness, etc...When my hair was cut short, I was constantly shaving/re-shaping the back because it was either that, spot relax it or have a bush. And, ofcourse, with a headturning hairstyle, you have to keep it in check.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 16, 2009)

This is probably true depending on the texture...Becuase I have never had issues or major up keep with mine ...other than it just grows too fast...But I don't relax my hair...It is very fine and easy to flat iron but when the back is short is very wavy so I just let it do it's thing ...I rarely touch the back when it's short


----------



## User67 (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Girl I cut my hair off in a pixie cut in December...It is already grown back...I just asked my sister and she said that some mornings if she sweat at night she has to bump it slightly with the flat iron...but most mornings it is just a little Biosilk and a bear claw comb and she is out the door_

 
My biggest fear is the back part. If it starts getting bushy, it's not like there is enough hair to clamp into a flat iron. So what do you do?


----------



## User67 (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Short cuts are fun, but they do require more upkeep than longer hair, as aziajs said. How much depends on your hair's texture, thickness, etc...When my hair was cut short, I was constantly shaving/re-shaping the back because it was either that, spot relax it or have a bush. And, ofcourse, with a headturning hairstyle, you have to keep it in check._

 
All the things you mentioned are what worries me. My hair is very thick & grows very fast. I don't want to me perming my hair like every 2-3 weeks lol!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 16, 2009)

If you perm your hair...the back will require constant touch-up as you cut it and as it grows in.....My friend is forever perming just the back of her hair...Crazy...But she doesn't mind ... she has worn in short in the back for years


----------



## couturesista (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_All the things you mentioned are what worries me. My hair is very thick & grows very fast. I don't want to me perming my hair like every 2-3 weeks lol!_

 
Then don't cut it, having a raggedy nape is the worst when you have a short cut. If you can find an alternative to keep it flat and straight the way you like it, go for it!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_All the things you mentioned are what worries me. My hair is very thick & grows very fast. I don't want to me perming my hair like every 2-3 weeks lol!_

 
Are you planning to visit a salon on a regular basis? If so, your stylist can always touch it up for you.


----------



## User67 (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Are you planning to visit a salon on a regular basis? If so, your stylist can always touch it up for you._

 
Right now I get a perm every 4 weeks. That's as often as I go, normally never more than once a month.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 16, 2009)

If you get it every 4 weeks...I think you will be fine....ask your stylist her opinion ...she is the best judge of your hair and the maintenance required to keep that style up


----------



## User67 (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_If you get it every 4 weeks...I think you will be fine....ask your stylist her opinion ...she is the best judge of your hair and the maintenance required to keep that style up_

 
Good point. Maybe if she thinks it best not to go that short, we can at least come up with another style that I will be happier with than what I have now. And if you ladies have any suggestions for another style that I might like, please give them to me. I am sooo ready for a change!


----------



## User67 (Feb 16, 2009)

Here is a better pic of what my hair looks like now. I am so sick of it! Bleh!






This is right after a hair appointment as well, it usually doesn't even look this good.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 16, 2009)

How about a chopped Bob...those are cute


----------



## User67 (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_How about a chopped Bob...those are cute 













_

 
That's cute! What would I have to do just cut the back shorter & leave a few long pieces in the front?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Here is a better pic of what my hair looks like now. I am so sick of it! Bleh!





This is right after a hair appointment as well, it usually doesn't even look this good._

 

I love your hair...maybe just take it up a notch in the back to the nap of your neck ...but not shaved....would be so cute


----------



## couturesista (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Here is a better pic of what my hair looks like now. I am so sick of it! Bleh!





This is right after a hair appointment as well, it usually doesn't even look this good._

 
OK seriously, how cute are you!!!


----------



## User67 (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_OK seriously, how cute are you!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, thank you so much!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_That's cute! What would I have to do just cut the back shorter & leave a few long pieces in the front?_

 
Yes..you would not have to shave the back at all it would just be a angled BOB...with the back shorter and the sides more layered with longer pieces


----------



## User67 (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yes..you would not have to shave the back at all it would just be a angled BOB...with the back shorter and the sides more layered with longer pieces_

 
That's basically how it supposed to be now, even though it doesn't seem like it


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 16, 2009)

It looks like that to me...Just not as choppy and edgy as Rihanna's your's looks more sophisticated....versus edgy


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 16, 2009)

sorry i can't add much to the discussion, 
but you are so gorgeous! i really like Tish's suggestion of the choppy bob


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 17, 2009)

me too me too !! my hair is just not thick enough , having a cut like this and for it too look as nice as possible , you need thickness . my friend did that cute and she has thick hair its beautiful ,she says it's kind of hair to maintain because she can't just throw it in a ponytail or make a bun , she gets it relaxed and trimmed every 8 weeks or so , in between she has this mini iron to keep it straight and manageable and of course to keep the napiness away , i don't know what products she uses , probably waxes and things along those lines .  i can't wait to cut mine .


----------



## Larkin (Feb 17, 2009)

Looks like you have that haircut already.  You could try a few clip in pieces for the longer part and for the color.


----------



## User67 (Feb 26, 2009)

Okay, well I am definitely gonna go for it. I have been thinking it to death & I am just going to do it! I haven't been happy with my hair, well, really ever. So it's not like I will be cutting off this amazing mane of fabulous hair! And if I hate it, hey it's just hair & it will grow back. But, I really think I will like it & I think I am going to be much happier with how it looks. I already took the first step & died it jet black over the weekend. So, now I just need my cut! I'm not sure if I am going to go super short or do more of a choppy bob. I'm gonna let my stylist tell me what would be best. I'll be sure to post pics after my appointment on Monday! Thanks everyone for all the wonderful tip, ideas & advice


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 26, 2009)

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 26, 2009)

i say go for it. i recently had about 12 inches cut on my hair and i love it. but a word of warning, short hair is more upkeep and more work. i spend twice as long doing my hair now as i used to.


----------

